# Bulk bin feed trough



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I get Brewers grains from a local Brewery for my cattle. I get them in the mini bulks that I cut like in the picture shown. I usually just set them in the pen with them the problem being it gets covered in mud, crap and a whole bunch other stuff that I then have to spray off before bringing back...I was thinking of making a fence line feeder where I can just have spaces in the fence where I just put the bins on the outside. do you think the cattle would be able to reach the back and clean them out before I have to bring them back?


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

No, they wont be able to reach. If you don't want to touch it at all I think making a box you can set them in would be the way to go. 3 fixed sides and a door you can close after you set it in? Or a spot in the fence that allows you to set it in, where they can get at it from 3 sides, but its not actually in the pen with them.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Ya that was my thought too... Hoping I can find a place to do that. It's just not as easy to do that in the fence where I would take drive through mud... I get stuck way more often than I'd like to admit...lol


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice 560.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you. if it wasn't for that tractor I probably wouldn't be making any money. I use that tractor for cutting hay, baling, planting, feeding the cows cleaning out the yard. pretty much everything even though I've got one more 560 and a 460.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaroncboo said:


> Thank you. if it wasn't for that tractor I probably wouldn't be making any money. I use that tractor for cutting hay, baling, planting, feeding the cows cleaning out the yard. pretty much everything even though I've got one more 560 and a 460.


They are a dependable and economical tractor for sure. Dad has 2 diesel 460s and grandpa had a diesel 560. Dad used one of his to feed cows and push snow for many years till be bought a 756 with a cab. I learned to rake hay on a 460 when I was 9 and cut hay with a 460 and a single 9' rowse mower when I was 10. They seem to run forever on a tank of fuel. They only thing I don't care for anymore is the wait on the glowplugs when starting. Guess I'm to impatient.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there a way you could dump the container in the loader bucket and feed the brewers grain in regular troughs?

We get 25 tons at a time and feed it with a loader bucket in troughs.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Could you put 2 side by side and throw a hay ring around them?


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's an idea. I hadn't thought of that. It may work.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

How long does it take your group to eat the tote full ??


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd probably say 3 days to eat the two bins down. I'm just trying to find a way where I can drop it so they can eat it without destroying the bin that I need to bring back.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

So after experimenting with various ways to feed the Bins in the cold I've realized it's not really an option until summer when I can set them out on dry ground... so I built a feed bunk out of blue barrels and telephone poles. That way I can just back up to the fence and scoop it out . I still have to add legs on the outside but I had to empty a bin to bring back. I have about 60 poles to use thanks to the highway construction in front of the farm. It was closer to give them to me than take them to the dump. I cut one in half with a chainsaw and it works out perfect but I need to find out what to put behind it being that it's on a slope to keep it from being muddy. I'm thinking lime.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> . I'm thinking lime.


Or asphalt millings, they are heavy, water can go through, if they are available in your area (I believe trucking would be costly). The right time of year I can find them cheaper than anything else (sometimes just a case or two of adult beverages for 40-60 tons delivered, if you are close to where they are being removed from roadway).

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I would just be worried about scooping it up and spreading it in the field. I could probably get semi trucks on it all day long because they widening the road in front of me.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> I would just be worried about scooping it up and spreading it in the field. I could probably get semi trucks on it all day long because they widening the road in front of me.


If it is fresh (newly ground), it will set up like asphalt again (except courser). I have been told you can add diesel fuel to it also (but IDK if this works, supposedly it is what local road commission uses to winter patch holes). The best stuff (IMHO) is the top grind first layer ground off (low level will have bigger chunks and gravel mixed in).

With the new freshly ground top grind, you need to get it spread quickly, while it is still hot from grinding works best. This helps keep the 'fines' mixed in, which helps with the setting back up almost like asphalt.

First time I used this is when the tore up a local state highway, for letting them use a little swale hole, they brought me all I wanted. Problem I had was they brought me 50-60 tons at a time. I spreading with a 120HP tractor and back blade, they were burying me quickly. But I wished I would have taken 4-5 more loads . Instead I have purchased that many loads and it is usually the second grind now (with gravel).

The stuff with gravel works OK, but if you are using on a hill (like I did), it might wash out some with heavy rains (the first grind has not washed at all). Looks like you only have a slope, so second grind could be OK.

Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I like the lime, won't hurt the feet and it won't turn to mud ....


----------



## mooo (Aug 7, 2016)

lime will still turn to mush unless you get packed with the dirt , use it in my barn deep enough if its wet tractor will sink if its fairly dry works great hard on horse shoes though neutralize acids in metal . learned that the hard way .dont get it against boards where there nailed either but i love it on a run or ally where they pack it in to the dirt ,with some stone mixed in its great .


----------



## mooo (Aug 7, 2016)

nice cheap feed bunk !


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I built a few self feeders for our feedlot steers. I couldn't find any pictures. Maybe I'll remember to take some tomorrow and post. They are 4.5 ton a piece. They're pretty simple to make. Probably 500 in materials a piece


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

A few nicer pics of the finished product. It works pretty well but the only thing I would recommend to anyone who wants to do the same thing. Put the posts deeper and make them larger. I just used the post that were already there and was too lazy to replace them when I built it at 11 at night...


----------

